# barista



## spencersloth

I'm trying to find a good translation for the word "barista," a person who makes and serves coffee, as in a worker at Starbucks. 
So far I've found 
„bárfiú˝ és „bárpultos˝ but I'm not sure if either of them are exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## deserasmus

"Barista" is OK in Hungarian, too, for the person who prepares coffee drinks in bars etc. A "pultos" or "bárpultos" also serves other beverages, these can be used to translate "bartender".


----------



## Zsanna

Wikipedia confirms barista as well (here).
It also gives _kávépincér_ as a Hungarian alternative (which I don't know how much is in use, having been in a Starbucks only abroad).

However, _bárfiú _doesn't sound natural to me and _bárpultos_ doesn't give the impression of somebody dealing with coffee...
(When thinking about _bár_ my first idea is a place where you drink coctails on high chairs or in a cosy corner in a dim-lit place with some boring music going on. You can also have "food bar" - ételbár - which is another thing altogether, a lot more accessible, a place you can walk in anytime you fancy a quick and inexpensive meal, but coffee bars are not usual in Hungary and they have Starbucks only in Budapest as far as I know.)


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> However, _bárfiú _doesn't sound natural to me and _bárpultos_ doesn't give the impression of somebody dealing with coffee...


Strange sexual assymmetry!
The male _bárfiú _means less* gigolo in a bar* than the female _bárhölgy _means a *whore in the bar*.


----------

